# TouchOSC template for Spitfire libraries



## G.E. (Jan 30, 2014)

I thought I would share my TouchOSC template in case it may be useful to anyone.It took me a whole day to make it so hopefully it will save you a lot of time.

It has 9 pages: Albion 1, Albion 2, BML Sable (4 pages which are Violins,Viola,Cello,Bass),BML Flute consort, BML Horns, BML Low Brass.
Each page contains all the articulations,faders to control the different mic positions and faders for dynamics,vibrato,speed,expression. 

Screenshots bellow:

http://postimg.org/image/micpkqivj

http://postimg.org/image/g3doo2c5r/

http://postimg.org/image/5yf0yhtlb/

http://postimg.org/image/4gtkmxoun/

http://postimg.org/image/vv8pb3x8v/

http://postimg.org/image/5x5352rrj/


----------



## Nuno (Jan 31, 2014)

This is great work, thank you very much!

May i give you a suggestion? Last month i did a template for Sable and i found it very useful to have an X/Y pad to control dynamics and vibrato. http://www.shiatsu.com.pt/TOUCH_MY_SABLE.touchosc (HERE is the template) in case you want to develop yours further or make an alternative template with the pad.







Cheers!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 31, 2014)

This is great! Thanks G.E! I'm currently fine-tuning a couple of my own. Hollywood strings, VSL SE Woodwinds, and cinesamples libraries.


----------



## alexmshore (Jan 31, 2014)

Cheers for these guys! I'll also upload mine for the iPhone, its pretty basic but a handy to use. All the OSC track controls work OK in Logic provided your OSC setup is the default one.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b812sktru75j3 ... C.touchosc


----------



## G.E. (Jan 31, 2014)

I see some of you shared your template as well so maybe everyone who wants can share their own.It would be cool if we make this thread a collection of templates.



> This is great work, thank you very much!
> 
> May i give you a suggestion? Last month i did a template for Sable and i found it very useful to have an X/Y pad to control dynamics and vibrato. HERE is the template in case you want to develop yours further or make an alternative template with the pad.



Thanks ! I actually started out with an x/y pad but I found that I prefer regular faders.


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 4, 2014)

Many Thanks for sharing your templates. At the moment still looking for a relatively inexpensive Android tablet, so I can use some of these excellent templates.


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 19, 2014)

G.E. This is most appreciated. I cannot get the file as we aren't filedropper members. Is there an alternate download area?


----------



## G.E. (Feb 19, 2014)

TeamLeader @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> G.E. This is most appreciated. I cannot get the file as we aren't filedropper members. Is there an alternate download area?



You shouldn't have to be a filedropper member but I've updated my original post with an attachment.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys!

These look really handy! I wanted to set up something similar at my Iphone, is it true that the phone and the computer need to be in the same wireless network or connected via Midi-Adapter? Are there other ways or workarounds?

Thanks!


----------



## G.E. (Feb 19, 2014)

As far as I know there aren't any workarounds.I'm guessing you don't connect your workstation computer to the internet,otherwise I don't see why it would be a big deal to connect to the same wireless network.


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 19, 2014)

G.E. @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> TeamLeader @ Wed Feb 19 said:
> 
> 
> > G.E. This is most appreciated. I cannot get the file as we aren't filedropper members. Is there an alternate download area?
> ...



Awesome of you GE. Appreciated.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi G.E. - nice work!

As someone who has slaved over many TouchOSC templates, I might have a suggestion...

Have you thought of perhaps using UACC or the Advanced Articulation Selection feature in the BML series to make universal articulation switches?

This way you could have just one page on your TouchOSC template that was for Sable.

Theoretically, you could even add all of the BML and Albion range under this, too. But, I think I prefer the way you have those separated out.

Just food for thought.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Blake !



> Have you thought of perhaps using UACC or the Advanced Articulation Selection feature in the BML series to make universal articulation switches?


Unfortunately I'm not really familiarized with this.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Feb 19, 2014)

G.E. @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> Thanks for the tip Blake !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem,

Take a look at pg.12 of the latest Sable manual here for more info on Advanced Articulation Selection.

And, you can read about their proposed UACC standard at http://www.spitfireaudio.com/uacc-a-new-proposed-standard.html (this blog post).


----------



## G.E. (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks ! I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Feb 19, 2014)

G.E. @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> As far as I know there aren't any workarounds.I'm guessing you don't connect your workstation computer to the internet,otherwise I don't see why it would be a big deal to connect to the same wireless network.



It is connected to the internet but doesn't have wireless lan.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 19, 2014)

TodayIWill @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> G.E. @ Wed Feb 19 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know there aren't any workarounds.I'm guessing you don't connect your workstation computer to the internet,otherwise I don't see why it would be a big deal to connect to the same wireless network.
> ...



Just get any wireless router and problem solved.


----------



## starforce8007 (Oct 2, 2016)

Any chance to have also the Albion 3 page?


----------

